# Merry Christmas from Islam



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.jihadwatch.org/2016/12/...mic-state-threatens-christmas-jihad-massacres


> France: 10,000 troops on streets as Islamic State threatens Christmas jihad massacres


Season's Greetings from Angela Merkel: 12-year old boy tried to detonate bomb at German Christmas market | US Defense Watch


> A 12-year old German-Iraqi boy tried to detonate a bomb at a Christmas market in the western town of Ludwigshafen last month and planted another explosive device near the town hall a couple of days later, German prosecutors said on Friday.


Lovely, this ideology called Islam.

This one, you'll have to read for yourselves. It is chock full of examples of persecution in Muslim nations considered "peaceful." 
https://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/9574/crescent-above-cross

Some things to consider as we comfortable Christians head toward our holiday when we give already forgotten presents to others and gorge on our abundance of food.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

It is all about Islam. Read it if you are not aware.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This ideology of war, rape, enslavement, and murder will come to fighting in our streets soon enough. When they have the numbers here you can be sure blood will flow. What Oblunder and those in congress are doing in bringing these people to our shores is nothing short of treason.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Progressive politics is a lie meant to control the masses. Stand in defiance.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

muslims are nothing short of a cancer on humanity. As long as they have sufficient numbers to make war, they will. That is an absolute fact.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I still know comfortable fat suburban self proclaimed "Christian" idiots who firmly believe that islam is a peaceful religion. They tell me that I am a hypocrite for wanting to ban any islamist from entering the USA from another country. They use the "freedom of religion, 1st Amendment" argument. When I tell them that the 1st Amendment, the Bill of Rights AND the US Constitution doesn't apply to non-citizens they look at me as if I just gave them a Physical Chemistry problem to solve in Swahili. 

Our government has done a remarkable job in mind-screwing our population.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Our government has done a remarkable job in mind-screwing our population.


Of course they have, all while the dumbass population doesn't realize the rules of progressive politics do not apply to those hell bent on establishing them. The masses are to be captives of The Destruction Of America progressive movement.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I still know comfortable fat suburban self proclaimed "Christian" idiots who firmly believe that islam is a peaceful religion. They tell me that I am a hypocrite for wanting to ban any islamist from entering the USA from another country. They use the "freedom of religion, 1st Amendment" argument. When I tell them that the 1st Amendment, the Bill of Rights AND the US Constitution doesn't apply to non-citizens they look at me as if I just gave them a Physical Chemistry problem to solve in Swahili.
> 
> Our government has done a remarkable job in mind-screwing our population.


Somali man rapes woman on bus in Minneapolis. Charged with sexual misconduct. Released on 5k bail.
Down here in Alabama, it is called rape, and five thousand bucks ain't getting you out.

Regardless, I wonder how your friends feel about the importation of this.

Recent Somali Migrant Charged With Criminal Sexual Conduct in Minnesota - Breitbart


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I can't wait till "Muslim Season Opens ", God , forgive me , I have no more cheeks to turn . If Jesus can be crucified for teaching use to love everyone , then why can't the Muslims be crucified ? JMHO .


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I agree, President Trump will turn them around.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

People listen and listen well,

If your community attempts to bring in any so called ''refugees" from other countries, organize with your like minded neighbors and friends and meet with your local sheriff and community elected officials and let them know that not 1 "refugee" is welcome in your community.



Denton said:


> Somali man rapes woman on bus in Minneapolis. Charged with sexual misconduct. Released on 5k bail.
> Down here in Alabama, it is called rape, and five thousand bucks ain't getting you out.
> 
> Regardless, I wonder how your friends feel about the importation of this.
> ...


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

And he will be a wild man; his hand will be against every man, and every man's hand against him; and he shall dwell in the presence of all his brethren. Genesis 16:12


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I remember how much "the world community" were trying to shame Putin for only accepting Christian Syrian refugees... I guess they forgot how Moscow's outdoor markets kept on getting blown up by muslims.. 
Putin's words: 

"A rabid dog can't change, it will always bite your hand, no matter how much you feed it." , I hope I translated this well, but you get the gist.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Syrian refugees do not want to come to Russia anyway because they don’t receive welfare, housing and work.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TG said:


> Syrian refugees do not want to come to Russia anyway because they don't receive welfare, housing and work.


Plus Russian women are not politically correct dumbasses (like many in Minnesota) and they would never allow a nasty somali muslime to attempt to have forced sex with them.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

When it's open season on muzzies, is there a bag limit?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> I can't wait till "Muslim Season Opens ", God , forgive me , I have no more cheeks to turn . If Jesus can be crucified for teaching use to love everyone , then why can't the Muslims be crucified ? JMHO .


A case of practical application, how many more muzslime bastards can be killed by gunfire in the time it takes to hang or crucify one muzslime bastard?

My vote is for the gunfire, saves rope and spikes.

A round of 9MM para is about $.35 each, Zyklon-b, about $.03 per unit.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Russia has shown the world for years how to deal with muzslime bastard terrorist.

My favorite action was when they grabbed the Somali pirates mother ship,

Cuffed the black bastards to the ships railing and blew a hole in the hull below the waterline.

Gave the muzslime bastards time to think about their dying for allahole.

Pirates were summarily executed in the past, but o'thigger and dickholder had to bring their brothers to NYC for a criminal trial.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> My favorite action was when they grabbed the Somali pirates mother ship,
> 
> Cuffed the black bastards to the ships railing and blew a hole in the hull below the waterline.


My favorite was their response when Hezbollah kidnapped some Russian diplomats and killed one. The Russian's kidnapped the Hezbollah leader's nephew ...



> The KGB kidnapped a man they knew to be a close relative of a prominent Hezbollah leader. They then castrated him and sent the severed organs to the Hezbollah official, before dispatching the unfortunate kinsman with a bullet in the brain.
> 
> In addition to presenting him with this grisly proof of their seriousness, the KGB operatives also advised the Hezbollah leader that they knew the indentities of other close relatives of his, and that he could expect more such packages if the three Soviet diplomats were not freed immediately.
> 
> https://www.chroniclesmagazine.org/how-to-deal-with-hostage-takers-soviet-lessons/


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Inor said:


> muslims are nothing short of a cancer on humanity. As long as they have sufficient numbers to make war, they will. That is an absolute fact.


The problem Inor is that most of the population in this country has no idea Islam wants them dead, converted or enslaved. You can not negotiate with people who want everyone not like them dead.. You can not kill half of us or half kill all of us as a settlement. Cancer is a great analogy. It will kill you if you do not eradicate it.

The Russians deal with it appropriately because they do accept the reality of the situation. Liberalism always produces the exact opposite of its stated intent.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I going to build a fence and raise pigs, don't think I will have to worry about Muslims knocking on my door......


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Sonya said:


> My favorite was their response when Hezbollah kidnapped some Russian diplomats and killed one. The Russian's kidnapped the Hezbollah leader's nephew ...


Yeah that was good too. The ship vengeance was recorded and put on youtube.

Nice to see the pain go the other way, muzslime bastards.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

And people wonder why we want to make sure things like concealed carry stay intact and expanded. While I'll grant that islamic terrorist threats few when compared to other threats, they're increasing. Stay vigilant my friends, if you see something say something. Hopefully if that happens we can avert tragedies before they start.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

warrior4 said:


> And people wonder why we want to make sure things like concealed carry stay intact and expanded. While I'll grant that islamic terrorist threats few when compared to other threats, they're increasing. Stay vigilant my friends,* if you see something say something.* Hopefully if that happens we can avert tragedies before they start.


Yeah and get beat down as a racist.

ETA: Unfortunately that will continue to happen until our country gets as bad as Europe.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Now @Denton you know it's a religion of peace and there are only a handful of "extremist" Muslims.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

islam don't celebrate Christmas -dum dum-ooh got some gum gum?
they celebrate rammindomdomdom-boom


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well you know what Regan did when the I-a-toll-a started talking schitt?
sent a cruse missile through the guys bathroom.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

So, the demolition derby driver is a Tunisian, which is zero percent surprising as Tunis makes up the majority of ISIS fighters...followed by Indonesians and Belgians, oddly enough

Between all the stupid ass video games, movies, and TV shows - such as but not limited to: 24, Quantico, Olympus Has Fallen, Call of Duty, etc etc there is a lot of social conditioning that terrorist attacks have to be in the form of elaborately executed attacks such as Paris, or use nicely made explosives, hacking into mainframes and all sorts of nonsense

You can go back millenia and see how often low-tech works better, sending a concubine with a razor versus a cruise missile, using a truck instead of a bomb, using propane tanks instead of UXO, using stump remover with HMTD and diesel instead of some carefully synthesized boosters - you get the picture - we are on the opposite end of the bell curve of Counter Terrorism/Counter Insurgency, we can catch a lot of chatter and intercept arms/money/bodies, but there are shadows/splinters that ALWAYS pass the litmus test, bypass filters and do something like this

Germany put themselves in this position, not only are they on the opposite of the bell curve in CI/CT operations, they are overtaxed and stretched thin by allowing everyone and their pet goat's mother into their borders, Germany has pretty draconian cyber espionage laws on the book that forces ISPs to provide back doors and active/passive monitoring of all of their network hubs - imagine NSA if they didn't have to move in shadow, even with plenty of NATO-trained CT/CI units, and droves of GSG9 and Fed Police dedicated to intel AND considerable help from the United States, we still have a ton of bases over there and lend intel support quite a bit...they still have issues

Once you let them in huge numbers you automatically defeat your efforts, it is a social thing, a cultural thing and a religious thing in the PC optempo bullshit world we live in; here is a scenario I was accustomed to growing up in the Bronx, and it has gotten worse on law enforcement
- Local populace hates you; won't cooperate, won't inform, won't be shook down
- Local populace knows typically SIGINT best practices, they won't be using internet to message each other
- Can't risk no-knocks or spying, the snowflakes and gov't won't let you - this happens a lot to JTTF here in Columbus trying to snoop on Little Somalia that set up in Worthington, same in Dearbornistan and same in parts of Queens for JTTF-NY
- Women/kids won't talk to you, there goes an avenue of approach
- Safe harbors/hardpoints for radicalized guys
- More microscopic radicalization can take place in communities

The liberals think it is a race issue, or that everyone hates Islam just because it is the soup of the day...but from an intel/CT perspective allowing people in will always hamper you in the long run, sow discord, built distrust, produce misinformation, false-positives and much riskier operations. Besides the fact you probably let in one hardline/veteran fighter per 5000-10000, you are also allowing them to insulate themselves in these communities like so many wolves in sheeps clothing

The only way to defeat this is totally bar any entrance, don't let them congregate, don't give into PC BS, stop relying so much on single-source stale/unreliable intelligence, that is how innocent people get killed

Doesn't help stupid ass JTTF and FBI field offices are entrapping mental cases now to keep up departmental "heroism"...can't get dollars without indictments I guess, you'd think 15 years of damn experience would lead to standardization of the best practices for CI/CT, but we are seeing a widespread regression. I am getting increasingly annoyed, and to a certain extent, worried...all of our efforts are being wasted, we have dodged so many bullets, hell Pulse was done by an American with plenty of red flags - you think we are going to catch these politically protected migrants?

We cannot even get idiots to agree to having armed officers in school, soon enough we will see OSU-type incidents all around (minus the swords/knives...that was stupid)

Rant over....for now


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I do believe we should have armed officers in schools -mainly the local public schools like elementary and middle schools maybe even high schools.


----------

